# 1930s Racing Frame, Pierce?



## fat tire trader (May 12, 2019)

Hello,
I am trying to identify this frame.





More photos can be seen here

http://www.fattiretrading.com/pencil-stays.html

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 12, 2019)

Cool frame Chris but doesn't look Pierce in my opinion.


----------



## carlitos60 (May 12, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Cool frame Chris but doesn't look Pierce in my opinion.




It's Not a PIERCE,,,,,French Frame/Fork!!
Looks Cool!!


----------



## fat tire trader (May 12, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Cool frame Chris but doesn't look Pierce in my opinion.



I agree, it does not look like any that I have seen, except one person's whose frame was special ordered during the 30s. I think we are just accustomed to only seeing the mass produced bikes.


----------



## fat tire trader (May 12, 2019)

carlitos60 said:


> It's Not a PIERCE,,,,,French Frame/Fork!!
> Looks Cool!!



It does not have French threads.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 13, 2019)

I would be surprised to see an old US company like Pierce using BSA and other British fittings for their bikes. 

I know that was standard for small craft American builders in the 20’s and 30’s and admittedly I have no clue what the fate of the Pierce company was at that time but the bike def. screams British to me.


Edit- I’m told it was Angola Pierce standard to use BSA fittings, shows what I know!
Maybe I’ll just stick to my 1890s gear, simpler times!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fat tire trader (May 13, 2019)

Post # 159 of the Pierce Bicycle serial numbers thread

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pierce-bicycle-serial-numbers.71746/page-8

has a 1934 Pierce catalog which mentions Professional Model 121 with special drop forged fork ends, but it is not pictured in the catalog


----------



## willswares1220 (May 13, 2019)

Here's an English 30's ( 28 inch ) wood rim, racing frame that I have. Similar, but slightly different than yours. Yours may be an English bicycle? Maybe it also takes those narrow wood rims also. Guys on here would know. They're a well informed bunch! Study my boy, study!!!
The gentleman that I purchased mine from said it was a Brampton. I didn't know they manufactured bicycles also. He probably was wrong. There was never a badge it appears (no holes)


----------



## dnc1 (May 13, 2019)

Brampton were a fittings /parts manufacturer.
There were so many small scale, high quality British manufacturers in the 20's/30's. I could try a few V-CC contacts if you don’t mind me using your photos to show them.
I think, personally, that the BSA headclip may be a replacement item, usually you see bikes with all BSA fittings. Nice find though, real quality.


----------



## fat tire trader (May 13, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Brampton were a fittings /parts manufacturer.
> There were so many small scale, high quality British manufacturers in the 20's/30's. I could try a few V-CC contacts if you don’t mind me using your photos to show them.
> I think, personally, that the BSA headclip may be a replacement item, usually you see bikes with all BSA fittings. Nice find though, real quality.



The fork was made for a head clip headset. So I think the headset is likely original, like the right crank arm. Since neither bottom bracket cup matches, I am assuming that they wore out and were replaced. I think the things to use to determine or confirm the manufacturer are the lugs, drop outs, serial number and offset head badge holes.


----------



## fat tire trader (May 13, 2019)

willswares1220 said:


> Here's an English 30's ( 28 inch ) wood rim, racing frame that I have. Similar, but slightly different than yours. Yours may be an English bicycle? Maybe it also takes those narrow wood rims also. Guys on here would know. They're a well informed bunch! Study my boy, study!!!
> The gentleman that I purchased mine from said it was a Brampton. I didn't know they manufactured bicycles also. He probably was wrong. There was never a badge it appears (no holes)
> 
> View attachment 997425
> ...



Your frame has keyhole lugs, which were very common, not like the lugs on my frame. Your fork's crown is also different, not like my fork's crown which is very much the style used by Pierce and similarly by some others. I don't see any real similarities between my frame and yours.
At first, I thought my frame was likely British. If my frame had French threads, I would think its French...
As to your frame being a Brampton, it is likely that it had Brampton parts. The man that sold me my frame thought it was a BSA for the same reason.


----------



## dnc1 (May 14, 2019)

fat tire trader said:


> The fork was made for a head clip headset. So I think the headset is likely original, like the right crank arm. Since neither bottom bracket cup matches, I am assuming that they wore out and were replaced. I think the things to use to determine or confirm the manufacturer are the lugs, drop outs, serial number and offset head badge holes.



Brampton also made headclip type headsets.
That fork definitely looks more U.S. style than U.K. As you say, parts have worn out and been replaced over time; that seat post is also an unusual one from a U.K. perspective.
Interesting!


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 3, 2019)

Here is another one


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 10, 2019)

Is anyone here the new owner?


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 11, 2019)

fat tire trader said:


> Is anyone here the new owner?
> View attachment 1013090



I Wish!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 15, 2019)

under the PKS BSA racer


----------

